# Just posted our '96 quattro avant to the Classifieds (Boston area)



## lml999 (Jul 3, 2002)

Wonderful car, bought in 2000 with 40K, have done some minor upgrades (urS6 sport seats and OEM(ish) Xenon headlamps.

Serviced by the book by a local private Audi specialist. Recent brakes and alternator, timing belt done 40K ago.

In very good condition overall. Two sets of wheels/tires, including year old Nokian R2 snow tires.











Ping me for more details.

Link to Classified posting:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7510025-FS-1996-A6-quattro-avant-%28Boston%29


----------



## katrinabarnes470 (Aug 9, 2020)

thanks for sharing


----------

